# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Loei - Forra Hill Resort

## schiene

*Forra Hill Resort* bei Loei
http://www.agoda.com/de-de/forra-hil...4QJ2zLMQHwGCNa
http://www.forrahillresort.com/en/ContactUs.aspx

Karte bei google Maps:
https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&gb...ed=0CC8QtQMwAA


*Preis bei walk in* :600 -1200 Bath inkl.Frühstück
*Ausstattung der Bungalows (1000 Bath):* Aircon,TV,Kühlschrank,Fön,Terasse,W-Lan,überdachter Parkplatz

Das Forra Hill Resort besteht aus einer großen Anlage mit Park und einem schönen Restaurant an einem kleinen See mit Springbrunnen.
Das Essenangebot im Restaurant war umfangreich und gut.
Frühstück war etwas bescheiden aber ausreichend.
Die Zimmer waren sauber und das Personal sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.
W-Lan im gesammten Hotelbereich
Negativ emfand ich das es auf den Terassen der Bungalows keinerlei Sitzmöglichkeiten gab.
Leider hat die große Hotelanlage keinen Pool+Spa.
Das Hotel liegt an der Straße 203 etwa 3 Km ausserhalb der Stadt Loei.
Wir haben uns die 2 Tage da sehr wohl gefühlt und würden auch jederzeit da wieder nächtigen.

Bilder:

----------


## schiene

Das Restaurant


Rezeption und Lobby

----------

